# Non-fretted String instruments and microtonal music development



## JohnTozer

After 58 years of playing and studying Violin, Viola, and classical guitar I became aware of and started to learn Oud. I heard a great Melbourne Oud player - Joseph Tawardros. My first teacher was a migrant from Iraq. This opened up a world of microtonal scale systems and all of the modes of those systems for me. The Arabic music world could not agree on standardising on quarter tones in the early 1920's because it would eliminate almost half of the Arabic worlds classical scale systems, which are regional and culturally anchored. In Arabic and related music stringed instruments are used extensively (as are reed and double reed instruments). As an aside this is also true for Mongolian West African Indian and other music traditions. I am not making any comment in this post about the traditions based on pentatonic systems.
Arabic classical music is based solidly on text and speech (not dance forms) - Poems stories etc. I have learned to improvise on learned poetry in the classical Arabic style, much of which is in quatrain form - Rubiat in Arabic. I am also writing music for String quartets in microtonal tonalities. Note that microtonal music does not lend itself to chords and multi voice harmonies, but it can expand noes mind when polyphonic structure is used. 
I was born Jewish but do not practice. I bought my first Oud on-line from Syria in 2009, before that country was destroyed in the current conflict. I believe the area that my Oud came from is denuded of people and habitation. Foryunately the music will go on spread all around the world. This music is fusing all over the place with Jazz, Classical Western and popular music. its like waht happend in Spain to create Flamenco singing and guitar playing only all over the world. PLease explore and experience. Look for - Joseph Twardros, Gulizar Turkish Music Ensemple.Anouar Brahem, Rabi Abu Kahlil, etc just to get started.


----------



## JohnTozer

I thought I would add a little more detail about my microtonal efforts. I play my viola and electric fret-less bass as well as Oud using microtonal scales and mode systems. 
Arabic scales are defined in two "Ajnas" (tetrachords) or singular "Jins". Combinations of these define the particular scale.
My favourite Ajnas and their intervals (in tone portions):
Bayati - 3/4, 3/4, 1
Hijaz - 1/2, 1+1/2, 1/2
Kurd - 1/2, 1, 1
Nahawand- 1, 1/2, 1
Saba - 3/4, 3/4, 1/2
Rast - 1, 3/4, 3/4

These are combined to produce a scale system. In combining they also form some named trichord partials, there are four
Ajam - 1,1 if the tonic is Bb
Jiharkah - 1,1 if the tonic is F
Sikah - 3/4, 1 
Mustar - 1+ 3/4, 1/2

My favourite Arabic scales (Maqam - Maqamat plural in Arabic) and their Ajnas for improvising poems are:
Hijaz
Bayati
Sikah

Goto www.maqamworld.com/ajnas.html for more detail discussion.

Note: I do not speak Arabic. I consider it the same as the musical terms I had to learn in Western Diatonic theory and practice.

Hijaz -


----------

